# [REVIEW] FiiO E7 USB DAC Headphone Amp



## hurryup

The E7 is FiiO's latest addition to their line of portable amps. The E7 also serves as a DAC, not to mention that it is the first amp ever to have a dual color OLED screen. 

 [size=large]*Build*[/size]
 The E7 is quite the solid amp, and the casing is sturdy and metallic. It's case actually feels hard and uncrushable. The volume controls are firmly installed and not much of a wobble exists.

 [size=large]*Design*[/size]
 It was a little thicker than I expected it to be, though its light weight makes up for that. The source line in and USB input are on the bottom, headphone outs (x2) are on the top. The OLED screen is decent and glossy looking. The E7's GUI is good enough to serve it's amplifier purposes -- with keylocking, sleep timer, and other settings. 

*[size=large]Sound Quality[/size]*
 The gear I used consisted mainly of my Sony Walkman DAP, the E7, and Sennheiser HD 580 300 ohm headphones. The HD 580s after being amped immediately had more "presence" to it. The bass became more controlled and tighter. Soundstage seemed to have widened. A special note I have to say about the E7s is that they do not hiss. My Sony's produce hiss between songs, but the E7 neutralizes them. E7 is generally on the analytical side; without its bass boost*, the sound is natural and flat with emphasis on the highs. I preferred the bass boost on though. Additional listening shows that they are colorful and smooth-sounding. 
w/Bass Boost  
 The bass boost feature worked better than I expected and by far outperforms the flabby "clear bass" on my Walkman. There are three levels of bass, and none of them bloats the bass much, if at all. I tended to use the E7 with bass boost on all of the time, thus giving the E7 its *areas of strength*: the lows and the lower mids. The highs were less pronounced when bass boost is on, though it did not affect the overall sound quality much. 
 One thing I have to mention is that I had to push the volume on the E7 to its max at 60 for the HD 580s, and even then I sometimes felt that the HD 580s needed a little more. Still, the HD 580s had much more presence than when it was unamped, impressive for 300 ohm headphones. The E7 does well with instrumental music and sparkly pop music. 

 Sony MDR EX082 IEMs do not need amping, but the E7 made the Sony's sound fuller also -- the SQ of the Sony's were much more enjoyable. It's lows and lower mids likely rivaled or surpassed that of the Shure SCL4s from what I can remember. 

*DAC *
 E7's DAC functions supersedes its amp functions. The DAC sound to a degree resembled the sound of my full size stereo speakers. The bass boost became more unnecessary. 

*[size=large]Conclusion [/size]*
 If you are looking for an amp/DAC combo, the E7 could be right for you. If you like an analytical sound and emphasis on the lower spectrum, E7 is the one. Finally, the E7 is well suited for IEMs and you can't go wrong with them for the price.


----------



## kunalraiker

Nice review, an amp with a display , definitely tempting for users who were deciding to get a cmoy


----------



## Deep Funk

If the E7 is priced like a cMoy I'm very much tempted. How much does the E7 cost?


----------



## iamthecheese

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Deep Funk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If the E7 is priced like a cMoy I'm very much tempted. How much does the E7 cost?_

 

Ive heard it should be around 80 bucks, maybe less.


----------



## teds headfood

i saw on hurryup's fs thread where the price is $100 plus $5 shipping.i posted last night about the price and asked how much was actually paid for amp(not supposed to sell for profit on headfi)it seems my post is not there when i just looked.


----------



## iamthecheese

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *teds headfood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i saw on hurryup's fs thread where the price is $100 plus $5 shipping.i posted last night about the price and asked how much was actually paid for amp(not supposed to sell for profit on headfi)it seems my post is not there when i just looked._

 

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/6376751-post14.html


----------



## jageur272

If your Sony player has hiss that the Fiio doesn't reproduce, than it's not correctly amplifying the signal that it receives...


----------



## mesasone

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jageur272* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If your Sony player has hiss that the Fiio doesn't reproduce, than it's not correctly amplifying the signal that it receives..._

 

I don't believe that's accurate, as some headphones hiss while others don't depending on their impedance and sensitivity. The amp would provide a higher impedance load than many of the highly sensitive/low impedance IEMs that hissing can be so problematic with, so it may not pick up the hiss from the signal. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hurryup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The E7 is FiiO's latest addition to their line of portable amps. The E7 also serves as a DAC, not to mention that it is the first amp ever to have a dual color OLED screen. 

 [size=large]*Build*[/size]
 The E7 is quite the solid amp, and the casing is sturdy and metallic. It's case actually feels hard and uncrushable. The volume controls are firmly installed and not much of a wobble exists.

 [size=large]*Design*[/size]
 It was a little thicker than I expected it to be, though its light weight makes up for that. The source line in and USB input are on the bottom, headphone outs (x2) are on the top. The OLED screen is decent and glossy looking. The E7's GUI is good enough to serve it's amplifier purposes -- with keylocking, sleep timer, and other settings. 

*[size=large]Sound Quality[/size]*
 The gear I used consisted mainly of my Sony Walkman DAP, the E7, and Sennheiser HD 580 300 ohm headphones. The HD 580s after being amped immediately had more "presence" to it. The bass became more controlled and tighter. Soundstage seemed to have widened. A special note I have to say about the E7s is that they do not hiss. My Sony's produce hiss between songs, but the E7 neutralizes them. E7 is generally on the analytical side; without its bass boost*, the sound is natural and flat with emphasis on the highs. I preferred the bass boost on though. Additional listening shows that they are colorful and smooth-sounding. 
w/Bass Boost  
 The bass boost feature worked better than I expected and by far outperforms the flabby "clear bass" on my Walkman. There are three levels of bass, and none of them bloats the bass much, if at all. I tended to use the E7 with bass boost on all of the time, thus giving the E7 its *areas of strength*: the lows and the lower mids. The highs were less pronounced when bass boost is on, though it did not affect the overall sound quality much. 
 One thing I have to mention is that I had to push the volume on the E7 to its max at 60 for the HD 580s, and even then I sometimes felt that the HD 580s needed a little more. Still, the HD 580s had much more presence than when it was unamped, impressive for 300 ohm headphones. The E7 does well with instrumental music and sparkly pop music. 

 Sony MDR EX082 IEMs do not need amping, but the E7 made the Sony's sound fuller also -- the SQ of the Sony's were much more enjoyable. It's lows and lower mids likely rivals or surpassed that of the Shure SCL4s from what I can remember. 

*DAC *
 E7's DAC functions supersedes its amp functions. The DAC sound to a degree resembled the sound of my full size stereo speakers. The bass boost became more unnecessary. 

*[size=large]Conclusion [/size]*
 If you are looking for an amp/DAC combo, the E& could be right for you. If you like an analytical sound and emphasis on the lower spectrum, E7 is the one. Finally, the E7 is well suited for IEMs and you can't go wrong with them for the price._

 

I can't take the OP's review seriously when he's selling a (presumed) review unit, especially when the retail unit isn't even available yet.


----------



## hurryup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mesasone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can't take the OP's review seriously when he's selling a (presumed) review unit, especially when the retail unit isn't even available yet._

 

You don't have to take it seriously, because obviously I have no means of proving any of it to you, nor would I want to. However, though, I would like to say that the review was a product of much time and effort on my part, whether you believe it or not, written as candidly as possible. That's all I have to say.


----------



## TheBigCW

I can't take it seriously when you're barely reviewing a product that you're selling for well over the soon-to-be (assumed) retail price.


----------



## hurryup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheBigCW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can't take it seriously when you're barely reviewing a product that you're selling for well over the soon-to-be (assumed) retail price._

 

hehe, go right ahead. Feel free not to take it seriously. No one's stopping ya.


----------



## dweaver

Well I'm sure Fiio is kicking themselves for picking such a stand up guy to review their product 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

 Sorry but a short article that is more of an impression than a review that comes across as shilling the product versus giving a critical review. You say you took a lot of time to write this, I suspect you took a lot of time enjoying your music and 15 minutes to write up your "review".

 Now your already trying to flip the product in the FS forum. Well it's all a bit much. BTW you don't own an amp according to your signature, so why in the world would you be selling what you describe as a great amp?

 Instead of trying to profit from this product, why don't you take more time with it to really understand it fully and turn your impression post into a real review, or are you not up to the challenge? If not, then do the right thing and either send the amp back to Fiio or pass it on to another head-fi member to review it properly.


----------



## rawrster

well thats the risk when companies send products for reviewing purposes. who really just wants a free product vs who really wants to try out a new product and give their opinions on it. im sure with any product that comes out on the market with companies sending out products there are people that fit in both categories.


----------



## dweaver

Very true rawrster, I step down from my soap box now.


----------



## hurryup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dweaver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well I'm sure Fiio is kicking themselves for picking such a stand up guy to review their product 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

 Sorry but a short article that is more of an impression than a review that comes across as shilling the product versus giving a critical review. You say you took a lot of time to write this, I suspect you took a lot of time enjoying your music and 15 minutes to write up your "review".

 Now your already trying to flip the product in the FS forum. Well it's all a bit much. BTW you don't own an amp according to your signature, so why in the world would you be selling what you describe as a great amp?

 Instead of trying to profit from this product, why don't you take more time with it to really understand it fully and turn your impression post into a real review, or are you not up to the challenge? If not, then do the right thing and either send the amp back to Fiio or pass it on to another head-fi member to review it properly._

 

Cynics will be cynics. I'm not going to spend time arguing with you as it is pointless to try to convince an obstinate. Rather, I'm just going stick around and watch you dedicate even more time, like you have done above, to my thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Keep up the good work!


----------



## LingLing1337

Yeah dude I know you're pulling the whole "I'm legit and I don't have to prove it to you" bit, but you DO realize how it sounds when you have a review like this up and you're trying to sell the unit?


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

I wish they sent one to me. I don't even want the product, but at least I would have given it a fair review. I guess your values are worth about 100 bucks. Its not even that you are selling it, its that almost none of the other reviewers that receive products sell it, they give it away. How many times have we seen Skylab give up amp after amp after headphone? Yea dude, way to blow it.


----------



## aegid

Guess the DAC portion didn't get much use?

 And the linked to "impression" post is a lot longer than the review here is...


----------



## tstarn06

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hurryup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cynics will be cynics. I'm not going to spend time arguing with you as it is pointless to try to convince an obstinate. Rather, I'm just going stick around and watch you dedicate even more time, like you have done above, to my thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Keep up the good work!_

 

I was recently told personally by Jude that selling review samples was forbidden on HF. He considers it the same as "flipping." While I might disagree about the philosophy of forbidding sale of gratis gear (there is something to the idea that the seller put time and effort into the work, but that is another discussion about free gear and objectivity), to then turn around and sell it for what would seem to be even higher than the MSRP is pretty much disgusting. Plus, your review doesn't divulge anywhere you got it gratis, though most HFers know it's not out yet (but not everyone would know that when reading). Any review that is of free gear should have that information right at the top.

 In the past, I have sold review gear (now on ebay only) and my asking price was way below MSRP (even on ebay). Folks can debate whether or not that's legit, but at the very least, you should be selling this E7 at a very hefty discount to another HF member. However, that may be a moot point very shortly.

 HF needs to clarify its position on this, so it's either established as against the rules or not.

 In the meantime, whether I buy an E7 or not will be determined when someone posts a legit review.


----------



## mitkooo

It just seems funny to me that OP is asking 100bucks for the unit while the expected price is 80-85$ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, I guess I'd rather wait


----------



## epithetless




----------



## tstarn06

Very doubtful he will get a buyer here, but you never know.


----------



## tstarn06

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *epithetless* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_


----------



## chews89

You know, I'm still scratching my head as to how the heck did OP get fiio to send him a review sample..


----------



## TheBigCW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chews89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You know, I'm still scratching my head as to how the heck did OP get fiio to send him a review sample.._

 

Deception probably.


----------



## xuan87

are you even allowed to sell review samples??


----------



## rawrster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xuan87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_are you even allowed to sell review samples??_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tstarn06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was recently told personally by Jude that selling review samples was forbidden on HF. He considers it the same as "flipping."_

 

there you go


----------



## Kunlun

So this is what got tstarn06 banned? 

 That's pretty crappy.

 Seems like Hurryup should've gotten the ban.


----------



## dweaver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kunlun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So this is what got tstarn06 banned? 

 That's pretty crappy.

 Seems like Hurryup should've gotten the ban._

 

Yup there does not seem to be a standard and fair level of moderating and administration on this forum. Users asking legitimate questions via PM and doing the right thing pointing out obvious violations to moderators get banned, while a blind eye is given to individuals who are deliberately and defiantly breaking head-fi rules and casting doubt on reviews done here by honest ethical folk.


----------



## rawrster

i hope this wasnt the reason for his ban..i do however wonder how hurryup avoids being banned


----------



## Guidostrunk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheBigCW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can't take it seriously when you're barely reviewing a product that you're selling for well over the soon-to-be (assumed) retail price._


----------



## Guidostrunk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kunlun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So this is what got tstarn06 banned? 

 That's pretty crappy.

 Seems like Hurryup should've gotten the ban._

 

Agreed, will they let tstarn06 back or is it permanent. seemed like a cool person and very informative.


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dweaver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yup there does not seem to be a standard and fair level of moderating and administration on this forum. Users asking legitimate questions via PM and doing the right thing pointing out obvious violations to moderators get banned, while a blind eye is given to individuals who are deliberately and defiantly breaking head-fi rules and casting doubt on reviews done here by honest ethical folk._

 

I think it's safe to say that you have no idea what you're talking about when it comes to who gets banned and why. But thanks for weighing in on the job the volunteer mod staff does. Always nice to be noticed and appreciated.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think it's safe to say that you have no idea what you're talking about when it comes to who gets banned and why. But thanks for weighing in on the job the volunteer mod staff does. Always nice to be noticed and appreciated._

 

+1


----------



## daouda

Well excuse me for chiming into something that aint none of my business, but even though i dont know the full story behind tstarn's ban, if he indeed has been banned because of his posts in this very thread, it definitely appears totally unfair and uncalled for since logically pretty much everybody else participating to this thread and criticizing the OP (dweaver, thebigcw, LingLing1337, scott tarlow, aegid, mitkooo, rawster and more!) should then have been banned as well at the same time. Please note that it also seems to me that the only one that should have been banned here is the OP... But i'm not a mod and i dont know the full story behind this thread.


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daouda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well excuse me for chiming into something that aint none of my business, but even though i dont know the full story behind tstarn's ban, if he indeed has been banned because of <snip>_

 

You know what they say about making assumptions, right? But you're right a)it's none of your business and bans are not discussed, period, b) you don't know the full story, c) you're excused since you're new here.


----------



## dweaver

Daouda;

 Thanks for you comments, but to set the record straight, I was not suggesting tstarn06 was banned because of his posts in this thread.

 N_Maher;

 My apologies for letting my frustration come through as much as it did in my post. Having moderated forums myself I know that it's a thankless job. 

 My frustration is over the apparent blind eye being turned towards a head-fi member who is flipping product (getting sample equipment for free and selling the same equipment for profit is deemed flipping is it not?). 

 As for tstarn06's situation I realize I don't know the full story and also know you can't and shouldn't discuss it in an open forum. Sorry for letting my frustration get the best of me in this regard.

 Oh, by the way, considering how many posts are made on this site daily and the general civility of the site, you and the other Moderators here do a fantastic job, so kudos to you and the rest of team.


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dweaver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My frustration was over the apparent blind eye being turned towards a head-fi member who was obviously flipping product (getting sample equipment for free and selling the same equipment for profit is deemed flipping is it not?)._

 

I think you'll find that situation has been remedied.


----------



## daouda

Wow. I understand a mod's point of view but can't help thinking he should try getting off his high horses a little when adressing respectful users of this forum (you can check my few posts). I'm a grown man and I have a hard time accepting such a patronizing tone from anybody, be it mod, cop, or judge, when i know i've been respectful and tryed my best to express my opinion while still acknowledging my ignorance of the matter at hand. I might be new here but i know tstarn enough to be convinced he is mostly a nice, respectful, and helpful person so i just wanted to express some support towards him, that'S all. If doing this is susceptible of being banned (seems like i'm lucky to "be excused since i'm new here") then there definitely is something wrong going on here, which i would never have suspected since that place seems to be filled with the nicest, most mature people you could find on the internet. Im a little disappointed here... will i even be banned for this?


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daouda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow. I understand a mod's point of view but can't help thinking he should try getting off his high horses a little when adressing respectful users of this forum (you can check my few posts)._

 

So wait, you were being "respectful" when you made the assumption that whatever action was taken against tsarn06 was

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daouda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_totally unfair and uncalled for_

 

???

 So you'll excuse me if I have a little less than a full measure of patience for someone who admits to getting involved with something that doesn't concern them and that they admittedly don't have even close to the full details of. 

 This discussion has drifted far enough off topic, if you want to discuss this further you can send me a PM.


----------



## TheBigCW

Frankly I think this thread has gone past useful discussion and should be closed. Just my opinion.


----------



## n_maher

Agreed


----------

